# Small bench grinder suggestions



## ChooChooMike (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a small bench grinder - small in my case means 3"-ish ?? 

I live in an apartment, so something small is essential due to lack of space. The standard 6" grinder is wayyyyyyy over kill for my use. My mill/lathe are Sherline and I'm building small steam engines (the plan anyway ). Probably will be used mostly for grinding lathe bits and misc deburring. 

Here's MicroMark's 3" grinder :

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=60730

I have a Dremel and a whole slew of bits and goodies for that. Would that make sense to use for a simple small grinder ? Do up a horizontal mounting fixture for it ?

Any ideas/suggestions appreciated.

Thanks !

Mike


----------



## jack404 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike 

i'm doing some business with the Milwaukee company at the moment so a heads up for you

similar item rec retail for the USA will be $99 as you see it pictured 

and a small box of bits for the dremel/die grinder type attachment will be released there in a few weeks







cheers

jack


----------



## kvom (Oct 27, 2008)

I would check what kind of wheels are available, and if they are suitable for grinding HSS.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 6" jet guess I have had it for something like ten years now. The price of grinders has gone up a bit since then. If I were to have to replace it I would seriously look at one of these.
$ 99 at Sears




I know you have a small shop but I think I would find a 3" grinder too small. 
IMHO this is a lot more bang for the buck. Some times there is a fine line between a tool and a toy. Ya pays your money and takes your chances personally I would not pay mare than $30 for the one you show and then would think real hard an do my homework. It is you shop your money your decision. 
Questions to ask yourself
are wheels readily available ?
How are you going to keep this tiny thing from falling off the bench
how will the 2x heat buildup effect tool grinding?
is the thin sheet metal tool rest going to meet your needs?
How long will a plastic wheel guard last. 
Hmm

Tin


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, I'm seeing some used grinders on Craigslist here in LA pretty cheap .... actually there's a 6" never opened one for $35, can't tell what brand from the pic though :

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/tls/894268984.html


----------



## Mcgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

if 6" is overkill, you won't want to hear my view.......in general one is far better off getting an 8" grinder than 6". The cost differential isn't that great - the reason for going with the 8" is wheels. Generally you want to replace the wheels that come with them with something a litte nicer (friable, fast cutting) and the selection of 8" wheels is almost endless where as 6" are limited.

6 or 8, this is going to make a heck of mess in an apartment....I wonder whether one of wet grinders or the slow turning water & diamond grinders might be better (if you use a diamond wheel on steel it has to be slow) ?


----------



## gmac (Oct 28, 2008)

+1 on Mcgyver's comments. I just bought a 6" grinder, like you concerned about where I could use it. Started out on the porch and what a mess - on me and the surroundings - luckily I didn't start out inside! Also found the supply and selection of 6" wheels limited.
Garry


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, forgot about the grinder spewing crap/dust all over .... may have a solution to keep the swarf somewhat contained. I'm kinda using my 2nd bathroom as my little shop. If I put the grinder in the shower stall, that'll keep all the mess contained  Of course the grinder would make one helluvalotta noise in those confines. Or maybe the trick is to bring it outside when I use it ? I don't imagine I'd be using the grinder all that much except for lathe bits and misc deburring, and ... ???


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya Know mike if you really want one of those little buggers go for one of these I know HF does not have the best rep but the price is much more in line for how it is made. $35. 99 with rotary shaft tool Micro mark is crazy with prices. 





http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43533
Other than color it does not look a whole lot different than the other two .
Tin


----------



## jack404 (Oct 29, 2008)

Tin i doubt there'd be any difference other than the source of the wheels and the bits that come with them

I'm learning a whole lot about tools ATM thanks to the deal i'm looking at

its all just what options folks want from bearings to accessories but the units themselves basically are mostly the same

HF have plasic guards instead of cast alu so thats cheaper bearings i dunno but i suggest the motors and base units will be very similar ( i just ordered 2 variants to check out for here and 3 varients of the hand held band saw) better grab em fast as china made prices are about to go way up 

cheers

jack


----------



## greenie (Oct 29, 2008)

Jack, there is a major difference between those two items, the bloody rip-of price that MicroMark is asking.

If you pulled them both apart, you would find the same innards, made by the same mob.

Difference is really the colour of the paint and the name stickers on them.


----------



## jack404 (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually you may be surprised

i going through the lopp jumps now to be a impoorted distributor ( if , maybe etc)

i'm chatting with the factory as i'm typeing this and options include

type of bearings (3 options from -$1.76 from standard, standard, or NGK + $3.10 fro standard)

accessorie sets 4 options from $6.25 to $22.80

hand peices 4 options 

grinding wheels 15 options including a small rag wheel

motor no options 

main case no options

guards 3 options plastic cast alu and cast steel

2 options for protective screens ( plastic and lexan )

its a eye opener to me and everyone i have shown this stuff too

and for a fee you can have any name on them you want

give em a sample and they'll copy it in 3 weeks

its crazy

the Milwaukee folks have set the options already for there stuff coming from the factory

but with some "special lines" i am looking at just for Oz theres so many options to play with

basically you can get these in numerous configurations from the same factory 

from $22 through to $76 depending on what options and accessories and packageing you desire

but the HF one for that price would be hard to go past and even i have some HF stuff i've bought from the US when i have been there

cheers

jack


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 29, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Ya Know mike if you really want one of those little buggers go for one of these I know HF does not have the best rep but the price is much more in line for how it is made. $35. 99 with rotary shaft tool Micro mark is crazy with prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, for $35, it's hard to pass up for occasional use. I couldn't find any info on the wheel grit and H/F is probably one of the few places you can get the 3" wheels ? 

Enco has a 6" grinder with pedastal base for $69 :

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=565&PMCTLG=00

Hmmm, I'm seeing more used grinders on the local craigslist too. 

Geeez, Grizzly has a 6" grinder for $20 !! Of course, the wheels are probably $100 :big: Kinda like buying an inkjet printer for $10 and being screwed on ink cartridge for $50+ each. :

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Bench-Grinder-w-1-2-Arbor/G9717


----------

